

Show HN: Cherry Pop lifestyle game (with development blog) - plasma
http://cherrypopapp.com/blog

======
plasma
Here are a few promotional codes for HackerNews.

Android: CUP3XN937D MV6K7A33N8 PQHP9MLC7U

iPhone: PN3MTJMALJ7P JEYAF7HFTLNP 6J33E3FWX6MM

Redeem them by visiting <http://cherrypopapp.com/redeem>

Let us know what you think!

